# Quick & Easy Armature



## lollypopholly

not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Jmurdock

Genius! I love a prop you can build with things you already have!


----------



## alucard

What a great idea! Thanks for taking the time to show this. I know I will definitely use this process. It probably won't be so rough on my grass as the usual piece of plywood for a base.


----------



## Guest

great idea!!


----------



## jimmy fish

one of the most genious things I have seen on here!


----------



## 4ToUov

Genious is the word!!!


----------



## jdubbya

I'm really liking the mask too. Any info on that?


----------



## nightrideproductions

jdubbya said:


> I'm really liking the mask too. Any info on that?


It's called "The Living Dead" from Death Studios. Really good quality mask, too.
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:184/ID:1/Group:2/index.html


----------



## Terra

You can make an army of groundbreakers in a day with this idea!


----------



## MsMeeple

Great idea and simple to make! Thanks


----------



## AnitaJ

We will definitely use this for our Haunted Hayride this year. Think I will use pool noodles for the arms, they're pretty cheap around here.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*And Then...*

When people go to kick the ground breaker , those ripe tomatos from inside the white shirt will explode real red goo all over them!
(You are going to be growing tomatos on that rack, aren't you?)
hahahaha!


----------



## nightrideproductions

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> When people go to kick the ground breaker , those ripe tomatos from inside the white shirt will explode real red goo all over them!
> (You are going to be growing tomatos on that rack, aren't you?)
> hahahaha!


That's not a bad idea, actually. lol


----------



## heavymetalmama

I guess I better go find me some more tomato cages!!! Sweet idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lhenon

*Very easy *


----------



## killerhaunts

Terra said:


> You can make an army of groundbreakers in a day with this idea!


I was thinking the very same thing!, Plus you could attach it to another tomato stand pointing the opposite direction to have a full standing prop!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Perhaps one minor tweak or addition. perhaps instead of just adding newspapers inside the arms, you could take an old pair of sweatpants. I do this with my witch Broomhilda. I have a cross shaped length of wood as the base. 

I take the sweatpants, and waist firs place them over the top of the post. The pant legs then get placed through the sleeves of her dress. The sleeves are short and navy blue in color, so I use a navy blue pair of sweatpants. 

For all intents and purposes, the 'arms' appear to just be part of a much longer dress 'sleeve', since the colors match. Then I stuff the 'arms' into a pair of elbow length phaux leather gloves, and pin them in place with some Extra Large safety pins, known as 'Basting Pins' used by quilters.

Perhaps in your case, you could instead slip the ends of the 'arms' through the sleeves of the shirt, in this case. Then slip the ends of those pant legs over the prop arms, and allow the gathered elastic of the pant leg to help hold the prop arms in place...


----------



## rupertoooo

Such a simple but creative idea. Nightride I imagine that there are going to be quite a few folks who use this idea.


----------



## 4ToUov

Have checked several shops for this,but it seems whe don't grow tomatoes overhere?!!


----------



## MsMeeple

Have you checked the Praxis and Tuinland? I seem to recall seeing something similiar there.


----------



## 4ToUov

Praxis,Gamma,Karwei,Leen Bakker,Xenos,Blokker,Formido.... but I haven't tryed Tuinland,will do a search on them,thanxx 

Edit: just googled... there to far from Rotterdam,but I'm not giving up


----------



## man in the cellar

finally! somebody with an inexpensive vision! i could hear dollars coming out of my pocket just reading some of the "how to threads" here on HF. thanks for sharing.


----------



## triplej2002

This is a great idea! I saw this thread the other day and thought I could use our tomato cages after our plants died. But then I go to the recycling center today and viola... there are three excellent cages just sitting there waiting to be claimed.  I love cheap props, but now I should have everything around to make a few props for free. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Great idea bro! Thanks!


----------



## sarahtigr

I am heading to the thrift store for old flannel shirts and sweat pants today! This is going to be so cheap and easy. LOVE IT!


----------



## zom13ie

i love it..... makes a good ground breaker


----------



## nightrideproductions

Glad I could help some of you. I was actually thinking of not sharing the idea, because it was so simple.


----------



## RCIAG

We've got more than a few old tomato cages in the garage. We had to upgrade because our plants just got too big & heavy.

We use the smaller, lighter ones for peppers but for the most part we don't really use them.

They now have a new purpose!!

**adds yet ANOTHER project to her ever growing list**


----------



## crazy xmas

Very cool idea fast on time I like it!!!!


----------



## CobhamManor

I LOVE THIS IDEA! It's so simple! Thanks!


----------



## housedragonmom

I am making some of these right now. This idea is at the top of my list of things that are cheap, easy and awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Red

You can put two on top of eachother for a easy Witch armature! I think I'll make a few GB's, and a witch with this method. You are SO awesome nightrideproductions, I never would of thought of this


----------



## CobhamManor

I am making these right now! Experimenting, also! Good idea, horrorfanatic! And thank-you nightrideproductions!


----------



## Red

I just got some Tomatoe Cages, ($3.99 each) but they're huge! Nearly 5ft tall. I can make a lifesize figure out of one of these puppies.


----------



## piraticalstyle

BRILLIANT!!! 
These are so definitely on _The List!_


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh I love simplicity at its finest! This is awesome.


----------



## SonofJoker

Sweet idea! I think I'll give this a shot too!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Awesome idea!! I use tomato cages to make outdoor Christmas trees but never thought of using them for Halloween. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## harvestmoon

well...I know what another project will now be for this awesome prop building 3 day weekend! 

thanks for the cheap, easy idea!

everyday this forum amazes me!


----------



## klue

Wow,this has to be one of the most inexpensive easy to do ideas I've ever seen.I have a few nice masks that will be put to good use now.Thank you!


----------



## skydad38

you can replace the styroform head with a gal. milk jug. save you about 4 to 6 dollars.


----------



## skydad38

and also put white christmas lights in the milk jug to make the head glow.


----------



## blackfog

nightrideproductions thanks for this great idea! I just brought up from the basement all the stuff I got on clearence last year. I had forgot about some of the stuff and it felt like Christmas lol! I did get three kids costumes with masks and hands and outfits in a 10-12 size and they will be perfect for these. Skydad38 good thinking about the milk jug and the lights! I have over 5 projects I want to do and time is a wasting. Someone also used pool noodles for the stuffing and they would fit into the tomatoe cages wire nice. Dollar or two still had them and I picked up 5. Might have to go get some more. Thanks again!


----------



## nightrideproductions

skydad38 said:


> you can replace the styroform head with a gal. milk jug. save you about 4 to 6 dollars.


Now you're thinking! Even cheaper; I like it.


----------



## Die N Rott

What a great idea. I'm going to try this one.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Reviving this thread - I'm using this method for my clown in my clown car since he is seated and there is no need to create a structure for his bottom half. Just going to stuff that part for fullness. This method also makes posing his arm quite easy - he'll be holding a bloody, circus-colored meat cleaver in the air.


----------



## heffington5

I use coffee cans for the heads! Plastic or Metal. Turn them up side down, drill two holes in them for the eyes, stick the lights through and put on the mask!


----------



## Tippy

I am so glad I logged on today! I was looking for an idea for a werewolf mask I have. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## rckymtnmom

Awesome! Thanks. I'm going to make these. I have been less then successful at growing tomatoes so am glad the cages will now be put to better use.


----------



## obcessedwithit

ooh, my bf is not going to like this one.......................bahahaahahaha, guess he will khave to buy new ones next year....................lol, thanks, I love it


----------



## rckymtnmom

Halloween Forum needs a "like" tab. I'm too used to liking things on fb!


----------



## klue

rckymtnmom said:


> Halloween Forum needs a "like" tab. I'm too used to liking things on fb!


So true, I know exactly how you feel,lol


----------



## notjustaphaze

wow..thanks...I can do this one...I wanted some groundbreakers but wasn't going to have time to make any...now I can...


----------



## nightrideproductions

Cool, I'm glad this thread was revived. Thanks, guys!


----------



## ryanlamprecht

Love it Love it Love it. I'm so making a dozen of those.


----------



## rckymtnmom

I only have 2 tomato cages, darn it! I don't think they sell them this time of year. I'll stock up next spring.


----------



## Trace

Cool idea!


----------



## Tumblindice

I just made two of them today in about a half hour, I just added the spirit zombie hands ground breakers and it look awesome. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bfrd22

Very cool and cheap! as soon as the half off discounts hit I am all over this


----------



## blueikaos

My first post ever on this forum goes to this thread!

I love cheap and practical and this seems awesome! 
Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I like it, I like it a lot!!!!!


----------



## Warlord Blade

This is a great and easy prop! 
Here's mine!


----------



## nightrideproductions

Cool, it looks great! Here's the one I made last year, and used again this year. I attached a motor to the top of the cage to turn his head...


----------



## witchymom

bumping for 2012 season - too good of an idea to get lost...


----------



## SonofJoker

Went over to my grandmother's house to help here toss some things in the garbage and guess what she was throwing away...about 70 of those tomato racks....in all kinds of sizes. Started work on one already and it's turning into a bute.


----------



## Screaming Demons

This has to be one of the all-time best ideas here on the Halloween Forum. Cheap, easy and effective - perfect for every haunter and adaptable to any theme.


----------



## Screaming Demons

With Halloween less than two weeks away I thought I would bump this up so all the newcomers could see it.


----------



## CupcakeKiller702

Scary genius! This one is a keeper for my groundbreaker props.


----------



## 556boyer

Now that is incredibly effective and easy. Thanks


----------



## S_Toast

I LOVE this! I have been trying to come up with a cheap solution to ground breakers for my graveyard. This is my answer. I may have to wait until masks go on clearance after Halloween this year but it'll be worth the wait. I just happen to have a whole stack of old tomato cages that were left here when we bought the house. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

My witch is done with this method. I used 2 cages stacked and pool noodles to bulk out the arms. Plastic shopping bags wadded up and taped to the cages bulk out the body where I wanted...


----------



## ActionJax

Nightfisher,,

Where did you get the head and hands? I really like the look of that witch.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

ActionJax said:


> Nightfisher,,
> 
> Where did you get the head and hands? I really like the look of that witch.


The head is a cheap plastic skull that looked like crap with an inexpensive old man mask I found online glued over it and a cheap grey wig added. The hands came off a cheapo "Donna the dead" knockoff FCG I got at Michael's for $2 on clearance. I glued black fake nails onto them. The dress and hat were one of my wife's costumes she never wore. I think in all I have less than $30 in the entire witch.

This is the mask I used... Old-Grumps-Mask...It was cheaper when I bought it.


----------



## ActionJax

I'm going to have to pick one of those up. Great price too. Thanks


----------



## Hallomarine

With that idea as a base, you can really expand it to meet almost any need! I'm going to try to use this idea to pose a skeleton. I have the larger tomato cages to work with. I think painting them black will make them almost invisible. I'll see what happens. Great idea and thanks!
HM


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

ActionJax said:


> I'm going to have to pick one of those up. Great price too. Thanks


Putting the mask over the skull came out awesome because the mouth on the mask is slightly open and this makes the skull's teeth show in a very natural looking way. I hope to make 2 more some time in the future. One will be reading from a spell book and the other will be stirring the brew (cauldron creep).


----------



## IshWitch

*TCMs*

I've been making "TCMs" (tomato cage monsters) for about 15 yrs now. In fact there is at least one tut here from me from probably my first year on the forum! LoL! Good luck digging back that far!  
I love to see ppl discover their awesomeness every year and all the ways they can reinvent them.
They are my favorite!


----------



## aero4ever

AnitaJ said:


> We will definitely use this for our Haunted Hayride this year. Think I will use pool noodles for the arms, they're pretty cheap around here.


Great idea. With it being so late in the season for pool noodles in Oklahoma, the foam wrap that goes over pipes to keep them from freezing works too.


----------



## Palladino

nightrideproductions said:


> This is a way I came up with to make quick, cheap and easy armatures for props that appear to be coming out of the ground (Zombies, etc.).
> 
> 
> Materials/Tools:
> (you can use wadded-up newspaper instead of a wig head; tomato cages are available here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, turn the tomato cage upside-down, so that the largest circle is on the ground. Then, bend the 2 wires opposite eachother into the shape of arms. Remember to make shoulders, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bend the third wire straight down, then up 90*° *at the middle of the top circle Cut the wire to an appropriate length so the wig head will slide all the way down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place the wig head onto the center wire (there are holes in the center of the necks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put newspaper around the shoulders to add padding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a mask onto the wig head, and add a shirt. Bend the wires for the arms, and add hands if you want (You should also add newspaper around the arms, but I didn't for the picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all there is to it. Use the tent stakes to hold it into the ground, and you're done.


What are the wire cutters used for? Am I missing a step?


----------



## aero4ever

Palladino said:


> What are the wire cutters used for? Am I missing a step?


It's to cut the wire that the wig head sits on if it's too long.


----------



## Palladino

OK - thanks!

I wasn't able to find tomato cages this time of year so I'm going to try peony cages. You work with what ya got.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

love the mask but for 60 bucks I'm not in love with it.


----------



## 224N729

One of the most creative simplest ideas Ive seen in a while. I have just put tomato cages on my shopping list. lol. I think i'll have a couple of these done this year. Thank You.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Bumping this up for all the newcomers. This may be the biggest bang for the buck in the Halloween world.


----------



## REAPER KING

Love it, cheap and easy but looks great.


----------



## Groosum

That's great. I've seen tomato cages used as armature before, but not like that. Excellent idea.


----------

